# Questions, nice hobbitsses.



## Poor_Smeagol (Aug 21, 2002)

Woah, It's been a looooong time since my last post. I'm surprised I can even remember my password. Jello everyone who remembers me! And hello everyone who has never met me before!
Okay, so, a few things about the Hobbit: My dad seems to believe that the Riders of Rohan saved the day during the Battle of Five Armies. I don't remember them even being mentioned. So, yes, or no?
And, my dad wants me to ask, what's the difference between Rohan and Gondor? Rohan is a city in Gondor right? And the main city is Minas Tirith? I gotta read those books again...
Please reply if you have the answer. When there's an argument or question between me and my dad, we both wanna get the answer. We don't even care who's right. So, yeah.


----------



## Beorn (Aug 21, 2002)

The Armies of Dale, the wood-elves, and Beorn himself saved the day at The Battle of Five Armies.

Rohan is a kingdom. Gondor is a Kingdom. The main city in Gondor is Minas Tirith.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 21, 2002)

Don't forget Dain's dwarves from the Iron Hills and the eagles. They helped save the day as well.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 21, 2002)

Cool name Poor_Smeagol dude!  I remember sending you a complimentary PM about it a long time ago. Never got replied to. oh well.   Looks like these peoples answered your question. I'm just sad that I can just barely connect Gollum with being the hero in that book.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 21, 2002)

Hello, I've never bet you before so I'll meet you now!  

Anyway, this might help: In the Battle of the Five Armies the five armies are classified as Dwarves (Thorin and Co. and Dain's people), Elves (from Mirkwood), Men (from Long Lake), Goblins, and Wargs.

Also, if you remember from "The Two Towers", Rohan is the kingdom which Theoden rules and from which Eomer and Eowyn come. Gondor is the kingdom where Boromir and Faramir are from and the kingdom which is ruled by Stewards. Minas Tirith is the main city of that kingdom.


----------



## Falex1100 (Aug 22, 2002)

Technically gollum is a hero, sort of, he fell in and destroyed the ring,a nd he helpoed frodo, even if he did betray him and have is finger off, and everyone is forgetting about the Eagles! they saved the day on 2 occasions in the hobbit and the lord of the rings. And a question: was gollum a haoobit before he was seduced by the ring?


----------



## Dwimmerlaik (Aug 22, 2002)

Dear Smeagol,
Rohan was a former territory of Gondor ceded to Eorl and his people(ancestors of the Rohirrim)for their aid and assistance in one of Gondor's wars late in the third age.Edoras is the capital of Rohan.
I hope this little extra helps.

Dear Falex,
Yes Gollum(previously Smeagol)was a hobbit,not one from the shire or Bree however.If I remember correctly,Gandalf thought he and his clan were from much further south of the shire,and it is my supposition that they were either from where the hobbits originally came from or were members of the original hobbits travelling north that decided for whatever reason not to go any farther.

Regardswimmerlaik


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 22, 2002)

Actually the hobbits were originally from the upper vales of the Anduin River on the East side of the Misty Mountains. They migrated West over the mountains and inhabited the Shire. Gollum lived by the banks of the Anduin and is thought to be of hobbit kind, akin to the fathers of the fathers of the Stoors, who were hobbits that migrated to the Shire.


----------



## Silnarrin (Aug 30, 2002)

Hi Dwimmerlaik. In Third Age 1050, the hobbits fled the threat of the Necromancer of Dol Guldur and the poisoning of Mirkwood. They wandered for many years, and were given permission by the King of Arthedain to settle in the land that became The Shire (though not collectively...the three families of hobbits migrated at their own pace. Harfoots left first, then Fallohides about a hundred years later, with the Stoors bringing up the rear if I remember correctly).

The Stoors were the southernmost of the three strains of Hobbits, and lived in the Gladden Fields in Rhovanion. It seems most likely that Smeagol/Gollum was a Stoor hobbit.


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Sep 2, 2002)

How did Gollum's voice change after he had posession of the ring? I was also given the impression that his general appearence had changed when he met up with Frodo. Is that true? Indeed, he does resemble a hobbit when he's filmed in the movie, but not that much. I just don't see how he could be a hobbit.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 2, 2002)

Here are some thoughts on Gollum's voice: The books never mention a change of pitch, but only a habit of talking to himself and making weird noises in his throat. Also, Gollum was extremely old and was suffering from the possession of the One Ring. The Ringwraiths voices were changed once they entered the Wraith world, and it can only be imagined that Gollum's voice would change as well after his long possession of the Ring. The Ringwraiths and Gollum did have some of the same vocal habits. Gollum was lonely and lived by himself for many years under the moutains in total darkness. He talked to himself and the Ring for countless years, and as his body was stretched his voice suffered the same fate.

Yes, Gollum's appearance had changed from how he used to be many long years ago to how he was when he met up with Frodo. He was a wizened, stretched, little thing because of the effects of the Ring, and he was very old.

As for Gollum being a hobbit, it was Gandalf who believed this. In the "Fellowship of the Ring" in the chapter "The Shadow of the Past", Gandalf explains to Frodo where he believes Gollum came from and who Gollum's ancestors were.


----------

